# Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night Two)



## Littlestream (Nov 5, 2011)

A girl walks slowly over the town boundaries. Not a moment too soon, it seems, because a forcefield shimmers over the border right afterward. She nods at it, then walks over to the forest, where two women, a man, and some boys are standing, and they all walk away, with the same, slow pace.

*Everyone should have recieved their role PMs.

48 Hours for night actions.*

If anyone has any questions or comments about their roles (or thinks I forgot something), don't hesitate to ask! Depending on the question, I may give you a cryptic non-answer, but it's still better to ask!


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

The girl sits on a tree, frowning distinctly. _It_ has begun.

-***-​
You all wake and head into town to go to work or whatever you people do. But then some of you notice something in the town square that makes your hearts skip a beat. As a large group forms around the fountain, everyone who passes joins in to see what's up. After a while there are fourteen people there, and they all agree that they have to do something, based on what they've found.

The body of *Mawile* is what they found in the fountain. While there are many wounds everywhere on his body, still seeping an eerie, blue-gray blood that dribbled into the fountain and flowed down onto the ground, it is obvious to you that he was killed instantly when he was sliced in half. There is a large gash in his forehead as well, which would have been flowing down to cloud his eyes... if they weren't lying next to him, staring up at you in an extremely disgusting and creepy way. A quick search of his person reveals him to have been carrying a slip of paper with the words, "find out what _it_ is written in a scrawling handwriting. Apparently he was one of the good guys. 

Oh dear.

*Mawile is dead. He was innocent. 

72 hours, give or take, for day discussion and lynching. *


(Sorry for the delay! My internet connection hates me, and I was just about to post this when said connection randomly disappeared. But you all sent in night actions! I got all the night actions. All of them. I'm proud. But I'll be going on a little school trip for a few days, so you've got a bit more time than I would have given you otherwise.)


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Oh dear. 

Okay, any leads? And ideas who would target Mawile? And any role speculation? I don't have much to go on right now, but maybe if we get the ball rolling...


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

:'(
I have nothing...


----------



## Superbird (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Nothing.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Hmm... It's not like we really can have (m)any leads after the first night. No abstains, though, so we have to figure out something to do.

It is based on avatars, so we might be able to get some hints there? It does seem like some people have changed their avatars since signing up though... this is going to be interesting...


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I had my role for Derpy Hooves since the GM said she already had something planned for it. (But Snorunts are awesome! D=)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I got nuthin'


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

EVERYONE
TELL US THE AVATAR THAT YOUR ROLE IS BASED ON
or something

[I am Dark Irena. Littlestream messed my role up a bit,though.]


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Dave Strider.....

HASS the got tiger


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Honestly, I don't know what mine is based on.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



donotlookatdiagram said:


> That's like telling the Mafia who they need to kill right now to win. We don't want that. Let's save the roleclaims for later.


Avatar =/= Role


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



donotlookatdiagram said:


> Honestly, I don't know what mine is based on.


That's because you have none.
redundancy!


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Avatar =/= Role


Right. Derp. I'm a kid with an MP3 player, if that helps at all.



StarWings said:


> That's because you have none.
> redundancy!


I have creative differences.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I haven't had a different avatar since I've been active. :/


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



donotlookatdiagram said:


> Right. Derp. I'm a kid with an MP3 player, if that helps at all.
> 
> 
> I have creative differences.


THAT SOUNDS SO TOWNIE
BUT IT PROBABLY ISN'T


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



StarWings said:


> THAT SOUNDS SO TOWNIE
> BUT IT PROBABLY ISN'T


Well, it totally is. It is very townie.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

donotlookatdiagram could be a Vig I guess...I mean, that's the only known role I can think of for someone with no avatar. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Littlestream said that avatar-lacking players would get a randomised role.


----------



## Mai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Or, you know, townie. I don't really see what else that could be :V

Claiming at the point seems pretty unhelpful, though; it narrows down targets for the mafia too well for my tastes. :( By which I mean us innocents don't really get anything out of it at all, while the mafia gets to skip killing off you to focus on all the potential power roles.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Littlestream said that avatar-lacking players would get a randomised role.


WHAAAAAT. Didn't know that. :I


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

And I got a randomized role.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

My role and my avatar do not compute.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Wonder why that is? ^


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Either she's surprised that she's Mafia, or she's surprised that she's innocent. I'm thinking the former.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Being that American patriotism seems to be the basis of her avatar...I'm thinking surprised she's Mafia.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

So, lynch time?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

No


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I'm starting to think some liberties were taken with interpretation of avatars. While mine does make perfect sense on one level, it also very much doesn't on another.

This complicates things. Further.

At least we have extra time to discuss?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

(Post editing is discouraged in Mafia, right? If not, sorry 'bout the double post, but I forgot something)

So the other thing I'm wondering is how much everyone's roles correspond to standard mafia roles. In something like this, it could either be that the pictures are fit to the standard roles (which could probably result in a lot of surprising or odd-seeming matches), or the roles are more customized (which would probably just make our jobs harder).


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



donotlookatdiagram said:


> So, lynch time?


That's what I was thinking. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

My role is completely made up but extremely fitting to my avatar, so.


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Oh, I'm Berry Punch. Role is kind of odd, though.
(hey look every word in that first sentence was capitalized)


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

My role is a very common role that everyone should know. =\


----------



## hyphen (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



donotlookatdiagram said:


> Either she's surprised that she's Mafia, or she's surprised that she's innocent. I'm thinking the former.


guys guys guys
she's surprised about her power or the lack of one.

Newton: I think all of them are slightly edited to confuse us,or something. d:


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

My derpy Hooves avatar (i got the role for derpy nce littlestream had something planned for it.) doesn't fit my role at all. =\


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I was honestly expecting Vig or something, not what I got.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Wargle, I get how you would think vig, considering a Braviary is based off of the Bald Eagle, the US national bird, and eagles are potential predators.

So....what now?


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

That and Vig's usually have either A) Mental Sickness (Reference? Anyone?) OR B) A want to better their country, and the latter sounds very patriotic.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Now, we lynch *Wargle.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Objection!

*Dispy* for baseless lynch


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

You'll be sorry when she's Mafia. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Dispy said:


> You'll be sorry when she's Mafia. :/


I'd say "Told you so" if she's Innocent.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Somehow I doubt it. *Dipsy*.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I would let you.


----------



## Mai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Why the hell do you want to lynch Wargle? That doesn't make any sense at all. *Dispy.*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

*Dispy*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

So (regarding my last post) it's looking like we have some combination of vanilla roles and custom roles? Yay confusion...

Anyways yeah lets go with *Dispy*.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Woah woah what the hell. Dontlookathenamesblahtextflavordiagram and dipsy Dispy ove here are revolting against me? I'm as to what the _hell_ this is about.

Doagram also jumped on the me bandwagon, but why? You're new, you know nothing about me, or my playstyle (which is MINDFUCK), so you have no way of knowing if I'm suspicious.

*Dispy*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

*reads posts*
oh look at all of this
*Dispy, I guess*
(sorry.)


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Di*sp*y!
If you're going to kill me put the right damn name on the tombstone! D:<


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Shit, I messed up a little. D:


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I predict Dipsy and diagram as Scumbuddies.
Just because of diagram's apparent lack of hesitance on Dipsy's "Lynch Wargle" thing.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Never even spoken to Diagram before these posts. xD


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Doesn't mean anything


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Then I don' know what Scumbuddies are.
*Says Dispy as he is dragged to a nearby tree, where he will later be hung.*
I wonder if I know that I'm being Lynched, can I like, contribute to my death post? That would be great. xD


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Well, baseless lynch votes aren't very nice. *Dispy.*(though I do think you guys should spell his name right)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Coming on to stop the newbie from screwing things up. Uh no let's not lynch Wargle there is no reason to.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

*Dispy*

I was just trowing out an idea when I said I thought Wargle was mafia. That's all.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I said Dipsy Dispy for punniness.

Also, you randomly suspect a random player you don't know is mafia?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Just seemed weird to me that you were surprised about your role, which is based on your avatar. When I have to think of an alignment for your avatar I suspect "Innocent" but you said you were surprised about your role, so I immediately thought "She's surprised her alignment is not Innocent"
Guess it's just my thinking. Didn't seem baseless to me. But I guess I think different than everyone else in the world. >:/
(I am also not allowed to roleclaim, which I didn't, but I sort of smoofed it up a little bit)


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

^Do remember that role and alignment are not the same thing. If she had said alignment, then yeah I might be suspicious, but her role could vary from what she expected in any number of ways.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Changing the topic a bit; My role said I could not roleclaim.

*T*hen, e*r*r, we*a*ll, *n*othing *s*aid I cou*l*dn't give *a*ny hin*te*s! X3!

*Aba*. That *i*s my hi*n*t. 

EDIT: *R*eally. *U*hh.......*ss*o why can't *I* rolecl*a*i*n*, actually? =\


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Also can't claim


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Wait, does everyone can't claim? Read the bolded in my previous post...


----------



## Wargle (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



DarkAura said:


> *T**r**a**n**s**l**a**te*
> 
> *Aba**i**n*
> 
> *R**U**ss**I**a**n*


Sifted through and edited. Came out Fifsht

Seems like gibberish to me.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Not 'Translate Abain russian', it's 'Translate aba IN russian' (meaning translate back to english)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Apparently "aba" doesn't mean anything besides American Banker's Association and a Russian river


----------



## hyphen (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



DarkAura said:


> Wait, does everyone can't claim? Read the bolded in my previous post...


LITTLESTREAM used CONFUSION!
Well yeah I can't claim either.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Goddammit people, use the fucking google translate. *facepalm thyself*

Aba means two in russian! If i can't claim, might as well give a hint to my role. (cause that's not claiming, XD)


----------



## hyphen (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



DarkAura said:


> Goddammit people, use the fucking google translate. *facepalm thyself*
> 
> Aba means two in russian! If i can't claim, might as well give a hint to my role. (cause that's not claiming, XD)


I'm thinking lover? O:
...how does my brain work


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

No I can't roleclaim, but I accidentally revealed my alignment. D:
I can get in trouble for that can't I?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

ROLEclaim is where you reveal your role. ALIGHNMENTclaim is where you reveal your alignment (Innocent or Mafia)


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Oh. It never said no alignment claim. :/
The rules also say there are no abstains. D:
(Innocent, btw. That should've been obvious when I started going after Mafia. :/)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Dispy said:


> Oh. It never said no alignment claim. :/
> The rules also say there are no abstains. D:
> (Innocent, btw. That should've been obvious when I started going after Mafia. :/)


Alignmentclaims are the most meaningless thing in Mafia.

You'd be a dumbass to claim anything other than Town

Also I'm still lynching you

You seem to be quickly transforming into the new Coroxn


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

*wonders what a Coroxn is*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

A person


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> A person


No, a Coroxn is a Fluttershy Scootaloo guy. 

Oh yah, I love loopholes. littlestream said i could not roleclaim, but nothing said i couldnt give hints! X3! And if someone were to guess my role correctly, then it wouldnt be roleclaiming! (I beat the system I AM the 1%!) 

So......night phase now, anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



DarkAura said:


> No, a Coroxn is a Fluttershy Scootaloo guy.
> 
> Oh yah, I love loopholes. littlestream said i could not roleclaim, but nothing said i couldnt give hints! X3! And if someone were to guess my role correctly, then it wouldnt be roleclaiming! (I beat the system I AM the 1%!)


I will not surprised at all if Littlestream ANGREH's all over you.

Because loopholes are for lawyers and ASBers, and GMs generally don't really like people abusing the lack of specific rules. Case in point: the thing you pulled with the "you didnt say dead people couldnt post so im going to post while dead :P" thing.


That said, I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't give two shits about it, either.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

I'm not even saying my role. If people guess it, then they guess it. And if thar is no rule for deads to not speak, then the dead shall speak! >=P (Loopholes are awesome! X3)

So night will start now?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



DarkAura said:


> I'm not even saying my role. If people guess it, then they guess it. And if thar is no rule for deads to not speak, then the dead shall speak! >=P (Loopholes are awesome! X3)
> 
> So night will start now?


I'm just sayin', doing shit like that is not cool, and makes you look like a total asshat.

Also Night comes whenever Littlestream feels like it. Pretty sure she isn't even on right now, so there's no use in going "OMG DOOD CHANG PHASE NOW PLOX" and it annoys people (including me)


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

"You'll all be sorry!" shouts Dispy on his way to the gallows. Just before he was killed, he immediately forgot where he was. "What's goin on gu-" *dead*
It'll all make sense soon enough. >:D
Then you'll ALLLLL BE SORRY!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Cool story bro


I don't even care if you are an Alien


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Even if they _were_ Alien it's been one night and there is one death, making their activation very, very unlikely - only a _stupid_ vig would kill night one, and there are very few other killing roles aside from Mafia-aligned ones in most games. 

So I'm with LS99 on this, and vote for you,* Dispy*.

Though part of me wants to lynch DarkAura for being annoying. But that is not a good play, for now.


----------



## Mai (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Dispy said:


> Just seemed weird to me that you were surprised about your role, which is based on your avatar. When I have to think of an alignment for your avatar I suspect "Innocent" but you said you were surprised about your role, so I immediately thought "She's surprised her alignment is not Innocent"
> Guess it's just my thinking. Didn't seem baseless to me. But I guess I think different than everyone else in the world. >:/
> (I am also not allowed to roleclaim, which I didn't, but I sort of smoofed it up a little bit)


So look at me coming in _so very late_ but yeah Coloursfall and LS99 pretty much covered everything else.

There's no reason she would say she was surprised with her role if she was surprised with being mafia! After all, look at all the baseless suspicion it drew. I don't know, that sort of thing seems like a rather innocent-ish thing to do.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*



Coloursfall said:


> Though part of me wants to lynch DarkAura for being annoying. But that is not a good play, for now.


I'll stop being the most annoying person on earth, =X


----------



## Wargle (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

Dispy is not alien, at least not activated. No mafia in their right mind would n00bkill N0.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Day One)*

The girl sighs as a shimmer passes through the air in front of her. "Another down already," she says as she walks through it. It dissolves like blood dripping from a wound with her touch. "I hope that this does not continue for much longer."

-***-​
Despite many protests to the contrary, you find Dispy's suspicion of Wargle, well, suspicious, and you drag him forward, where he is killed with a single slash of a knife after a few last words that were cut short. A quick search of his belongings gives you a note that reads: "How come nothing happened last night? I was supposed to help the town..." which makes you realise that he was innocent after all, and just overeager and suspicious. 

This is bad. 

*Dispy is dead. He was innocent. 

48 hours for night actions.*

(And to all those whose roles I messed up, those were probably the ones I thought of while on a train. I have a hard time thinking while travelling. And DarkAura, I actually applaud your discovery of a loophole that I did not think of because I'm stupid, but to anyone who wants to try that again, I WILL get a bit... annoyed. Oh, and anyone who deadposts will get revived and killed again. Repeatedly. Just so you know ^_^)


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Oh, revive killing.
~Told you~


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



Dispy said:


> Oh, revive killing.
> ~Told you~


SSHHH


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Keep an eye on someon. I don't like them. *eyes suspiciously*


----------



## M&F (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

shosh

Also, yeah, the problem with roleclaim prohibitions (or any non-serious form of word restriction) is that people find loopholes with ease. Sure, here, we can turn around and say "and no loopholes, goddamnit", but, in a more competitive game, the GM would be powerless before, say, an informative role fakeclaiming something opposite to what they are to divulge their info.

Why, yes, I'm not in this game.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

You gather at the fountain in the town square again, figuring that that's probably where the body(/ies) will be left again. But strangely, there are none to be found, and no one noticed anything on their way to the square. You figure this gives you an extra day to discover mafia members, at least. 

*No one died. 

48 hours for discussion and lynching.*

Night actions. I did not get nearly all of them this time :( A lot of you forgot. Send in your night actions or get modkilled! After a few days, of course.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Huh. That's strange.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

So either we have an Alien, or my hunch was right. I'm gonna go with my hunch.

*DarkAura*, you gotta go.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

So, tl;dr the first day of discussion: Dispy accuses Phantom of being Mafia, Phantom omgusses him back, then Dispy dies and turns out the be innocent?

Funny, I would have thought a Hitler Spinda would be a dead ringer for mafia.

Anyway, not sure what the deal with DarkAura is. As tempted as I am to lynch based on how irritating her posts were... too impulsive.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Oh I have a more solid reason than being annoying, I would rather not reveal _how_ for fear of becoming a target but I can if enough people want me to!!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



Coloursfall said:


> Oh I have a more solid reason than being annoying, I would rather not reveal _how_ for fear of becoming a target but I can if enough people want me to!!


Softclaiming as inspector, eh?


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

UnU not quite but you're getting there. But yes, DarkAura needs to go, as they are very suspicious. And even if I'm wrong, which is very unlikely unless a few very specific things have happened, hey, we got rid of someone who's no help.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

What the hell? I'm 100% innocent. 


since Littlestream "applauded" my discovery of a loophole, can i still say my role now that everone knows? If i still can't, then why the hell lynch me? Littlestream said she got only a couple night actions, so the mafia probably didn't send night actions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

...what did you claim as again?


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Yes but even so the mafia typically get theirs randomized if they don't send in - it's the core of the game after all. And either way, better to use the lead we have than kill randomly.

Plus, anyone in their right mind would claim to be '100% innocent'. So just saying so is...not really something to go on. Plus, you could just be fakeclaiming, since you are so bloody eager to reveal 'your' role - otherwise that just makes you a bigger target.  See: Friendship is Mafia and me outright claiming to be Seer, which turned out to be untrue. Plus you are no help whatsoever beyond 'loophole' finding, which is not helpful in the least.

I'm sticking to my guns on this one.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

I'm not supposed to claim! But I gave hints! (I think Starwingz got it though)


EDIT: There might be a reason that no one died, other than alien. If my guess is true, youll be destroying a mafia, but you'll have to lynch me.

If it's not what i think, then you'll lynch two innocents. =/


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

I'm totally going for *DA*


----------



## Wargle (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



DarkAura said:


> I'm not supposed to claim! But I gave hints! (I think Starwingz got it though)
> 
> 
> EDIT: There might be a reason that no one died, other than alien. If my guess is true, youll be destroying a mafia, but you'll have to lynch me.
> ...


this sounds loverish to me?

And Dispy went Hog-wild on me, not Phantom, and everyone lynched he/she/it fast.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

I am curious as to why Colors would lynch me. I am for a fact innocent,(but yeah, everyponyone would say that.) but it seems so sudden for him to lynch me, of all people. Of course, if my theory is right, one mafia down. If I am wrong, you'll kill two innocents.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



> I am curious as to why Colors would lynch me.


Firstly! *Colours, note the u.



> I am for a fact innocent,(but yeah, everyponyone would say that.) but it seems so sudden for him to lynch me, of all people. Of course, if my theory is right, one mafia down. If I am wrong, you'll kill two innocents.


Next, I have stated I have reasons. And the way you keep_ insisting_ you are this role and _omg_ if you die then innocents will too!! is very suspicious. 

Even if it was true, the mafia would take you out anyway to score a doublekill now that you've revealed it, and since you did _last_ day phase and you're not dead, _well_.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Note, i didn;t say innocents would die. I said *a* innocent would die. However, need i remind you that littlestream said she got almost no night actions last night phase? However, if a mafia DID attack the person i'm talking about, then lynching me or the person would be good. If they didn't attack, then two innocents lost.

If my theory is correct, I am willing to be lynched. However, I have no way of knowing if I am correct or not.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Well then.

Hmm... If it's because of a lack of night actions, I would say lynch someone who hasn't been on much lately, but I just looked through everyone's profile and I believe everyone's been on today. There goes that idea. (Well actually, Phantom's and Coloursfall's don't list a latest activity, but obviously Coloursfall has been on recently. What about Phantom, though? Anyone know if she's been around?)

As a sidenote, I wonder if it would be illuminating to compile a list of who can and can't roleclaim? Because looking back through the thread it seems about split evenly. Or maybe it would do no good at all :P
Thoughts?

EDIT: I totally just realized I somehow managed to not notice this page, so if anything I said doesn't mesh then ignore it for now. Hehe. I'll read through the page later.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Phantom's internet access is sparodic sometimes, and I think she and Coloursfall both browse on Invisible mode.

*DarkAura*. Sorry, buddy, nice working with ya.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

No problem. If my theory is correct, you'll be getting rid of a mafia in the process. If I am wrong, then two innocents down. (Although I am very annoying in mafia, so it's for the best.)


----------



## Mai (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

*DarkAura;* if you don't/can't roleclaim could you just... try not to be so vague and confusing? If you're an innocent, I'd like to point out that's being entirely unhelpful in a ton of ways. You're giving us "hints", but all they do is confuse us to the point of only hindering discussion. I don't really think anyone's deciphered your role, and they're unlikely to; all I can catch is this vague hint of maybe you have a role that allows you to kill (bomb, fishing brother)?

Also you could always ask Littlestream directly about this, if it's a question of "does my role work this way" instead of "have the conditions fulfilled so that this will work". In fact, depending on what you actually are, you might even be able to get an answer out of the second question!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

(You do not read posts. Someone already guessed it.)

Oh no, I can't kill. But my, Ahem, partner has something interesting. Since there was no deaths, my calculations might be correct, and you'll be getting rid of a mafia. (but also getting rid of the fucking terrible mafia player, me) If I'm wrong, two innocents down, but one doesn't seem to be active recently, and I, again, am the worst fucking mafia player ever.

I'm trying to help the innocents win by doing this.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



Superbird said:


> Phantom's internet access is sparodic sometimes, and I think she and Coloursfall both browse on Invisible mode.


Makes sense, I was just thinking that (if the reason for no kill was lack of night action) then it could be Phantom. Though there did seem to be a plural on the missing night actions, so Phantom could also be any number of other night-actioned roles (or none of the above, but the pieces do seem to align).

Anyways. I'm tempted to lynch DA just to see what this theory of hers is, but I'm still wondering about some of these other things so idk.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

DarkAura, no claiming means no claiming, just to clarify. I think everyone's figured it out anyway, but you still can't say it :)


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Oh god no what are you doing

My lover

nooooo

*abstainabstainabstainabstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Wait the other Lover is RK-9???

*Abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

But I know his role, and you'd be surprise to hear what it is.

Littlestream, am I allowed to say his role?


----------



## hyphen (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

herro
sorry I came in late
anyway 



DarkAura said:


> But I know his role, and you'd be surprise to hear what it is.
> 
> Littlestream, am I allowed to say his role?


No roleclaiming means _no roleclaiming._ Period.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

I don't know if his role cannot be roleclaimed, so I'm asking her.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

@ Abstainers:

Umm... guys? I'm pretty sure the rules said no abstains.

Still though idk... LS99, why did you suddenly jump to abstain after finding out RK-9 would die? (Okay you may not want to answer that, but if you can I'm really curious and it might help us)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*



Newton said:


> @ Abstainers:
> 
> Umm... guys? I'm pretty sure the rules said no abstains.
> 
> Still though idk... LS99, why did you suddenly jump to abstain after finding out RK-9 would die? (Okay you may not want to answer that, but if you can I'm really curious and it might help us)


Because RK-9 is a pretty cool guy

Yeah that's all, no actual reason concerning the game.

EDIT: DA, if you knew if your Lover was Mafia, why would you want to oust them? You'd win with the Mafia, so it would actually be harming yourself in the act.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

So? I'd always want the innocetns to win if i was originally innocent. do you want me to lynch an innocent rather than mafia?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

Well, when you Lover a Mafia, you basically join the Mafia.....
So you are actually making a bad move by ousting yourself.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

No, i was told I'd be saying the same alignment. So why are you so reluctant on outing someone who has a good chance of being mafia. (Actually, his role involves alignment switching, but i don't know the EXACT details)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

I'm speaking in general.
Rule #1 of Lovers: If you Lover a Mafia, don't betray the Mafia.
You stay FAITHFUL to your partner.
You don't hang a target on their back that says "LYNCH ME I'M MAFIA"


I'd like to hear from RK-9


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Confusing Picture Fun Mafia (Night One)*

The day was supposed to end a while ago, actually. Silly people. The abstains do not count :P 

DarkAura was immediately put up for consideration because of something Coloursfall had found out - or thought he had found out, at least - about her. She agreed to it, because she had a different hunch about the same thing as Coloursfall did. Some people ended up trying to not vote, but they were unsuccessful. When RK_9 saw DarkAura's throat get slashed, he let out an anguished cry and ran up to the person holding the knife that killed her and plunged it into his own heart. He fell next to her, the pool of blood gathering around him mingling with the one that surrounded her already.

And the girl shook her head sadly and walked on. How many false hunches could people have?

*DarkAura is dead.
RK_9 is dead.
They were both innocent. *

(Tough luck, DarkAura. But I don't think I made it clear that you would win if you both survived. Even though you remained innocent, if RK_9 had been mafia and had won, you would still have won as well, and vice versa. That's how I tend to have lovers work, anyway. It would have been up to you. Maybe I wrote it a bit too confusingly when I told you, sorry... I think I said what literally happened, not what would effectively happen.)


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't say how long you had for night actions did I oh I'm stupid. Oh well. *Extending the night for 24 hours *anyway because I barely got anyone's night actions :/


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 21, 2011)

The traveling girl looked up at the birds flying around and shook her head sadly. 

The townspeople all walk to the square again, hoping that, like the previous day, there would be no death. But alas, this was not to be. There has once again been a kill, and the poor victim this time is *Coloursfall*. He was killed in a similar manner to the first victim, with all his bright red blood flowing into the fountain, and his feathers scattered throughout it. You head to his house, and on the way, you find a note in his handwriting (if you can call it that, since he was a bird) with the words, "Do what Mawile did best" written on it, and manage to determine that he was innocent. 

Legendaryseeker99 seems to also be missing. He is absolutely nowhere in the town, and you conclude that he must be away for some reason.

*Coloursfall is dead. He was innocent.
LS99 has been silenced for the day and may not speak.
48 hours for discussion and lynching.*

I've pretty much given up on the thought of modkilling because if I actually went through with that most of the roles with night actions will be dead very soon :/ I actually ended up giving you even more extra time than I planned and it did not help.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 21, 2011)

Um, what did Mawile do best? Anyone?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 22, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea. Mawile was the first one dead, so it's not like we have much to go on.

There is this, though:


> "find out what _it_ is"


(Also blue-gray blood?)
What jumps to mind with that note is inspector (or at least some info-gathering role) but idk.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 23, 2011)

Colours was a role copier? :/


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry sorry sorry for the wait!
_-***-_

The townspeople simply tried to figure out what was going on instead of who to lynch, and thus no one died.

(In the future I'll randomise a kill, but I put such a simple thing off for so long because of NaNo that I figure I should be nice :D)


----------

